# Govt orders blocking of IIPM-related URLs; [2014 Update] IIPM not entitled to give BBA, MBA degrees



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

> New Delhi: In an unprecedented bid to block material critical of controversial business school Indian Institute of Planning and Management (IIPM), the Indian government has ordered Internet service providers (ISPs) to prevent access to more than 70 URLs, provoking a storm of protest online and from the publications affected.
> The directive was issued on the basis of an order from a court in Gwalior, said Gulshan Rai, director general of CERT-In (Computer Emergency Response Team-India). The order, signed by Subodh Saxena of the department of telecommunications (DoT), was issued on Thursday and was reported earlier on Friday by the MediaNama website.
> *Interestingly, the URLs listed include a University Grants Commission (UGC) notification saying that IIPM is not a university and “does not have the right of conferring or granting degrees as specified by UGC”.*
> A.K. Dogra, director (administration) at UGC, said he was “not aware of the development and it is news to me”.
> ...



So, anyone thinking of The Matarese Circle?

Notice: *www.ugc.ac.in/pdfnews/3604913_English.pdf

Source: Govt orders blocking of IIPM-related URLs - Livemint

How the hell did these guys get this much power, to control DOT? Even politicians can't do that without a backlash, lets see if the newspapers publish this, something tells me they won't.


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 16, 2013)

At first I thought they have ordered to block IIPM's controversial ad's URLs and I was kind of appreciative of this move. Now, when i completely understand that what i was thinking was completely opposite of what was actually happening I can do nothing else but feel sorry for our country. A college for which reputed forums like Pagalguy don't even allow a discussion is being favored by our government(type IIPM in that forum and it changes to ****) . So basically according to our dear highly sensible government UGC is beneath IIPM? This court thing is bogus as our government did not even care to challenge this judgement. Our netas will challenge every verdict over scams to every limit possible in the courts but they did not challenge this. Amazed!


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> At first I thought they have ordered to block IIPM's controversial ad's URLs and I was kind of appreciative of this move. Now, when i completely understand that what i was thinking was completely opposite of what was actually happening I can do nothing else but feel sorry for our country. A college for which reputed forums like Pagalguy don't even allow a discussion is being favored by our government(type IIPM in that forum and it changes to ****) . So basically according to our dear highly sensible government UGC is beneath IIPM? This court thing is bogus as our government did not even care to challenge this judgement. Our netas will challenge every verdict over scams to every limit possible in the courts but they did not challenge this. Amazed!


Yeah, its a wonder how IIPM could get so influential in such a short time? I guess money talks, huh.


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 16, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, its a wonder how IIPM could get so influential in such a short time? I guess money talks, huh.



It sure does as has been proven time and again. As sad as it may be but it is the truth.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh well...
Anyways I just hope they don‘t end up blocking whole websites!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Omg what a sad day to democracy.This is violation of freedom of speech.

Imagine how many student further going to be scammed by that institute if these 
truth is not available to them.

Education in India simply is to get degree through Merit or Pay Money to IIP*.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 16, 2013)

IIPM Is a scam


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2013)

the content providers can just change the urls right?
noobs DOT

list of urls here, some of em are working 
*www.medianama.com/2013/02/223-dot-block-iipm/


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 16, 2013)

WTF!! Blocking sites just because telling the truth. IIPM -> Scam, spend money and time, have fun and screw some g1rls( really! ) and leave the place. Other than this, it's good for nothing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2013)

@tkin,it's not the govt but the court which ordered the blocking.govt has to follow court order as per law.just goes on to show that how a combination of poorly made laws & expensive good lawyers can bend the system to favour the unjust.

P.S.btw i too have only heard negative things about IIPM from some of its former students.


----------



## duke123 (Feb 16, 2013)

Well this is not the first time

IIPM sues Caravan, Google, Penguin for Rs 50 cr - India - IBNLive

The suit against The Caravan has been filed not in Delhi, where both IIPM and the magazine’s publisher, Delhi Press, are based, but 2,200 km away in Silchar, Assam. The case at the Court of Civil Judge in Silchar district was reportedly filed by one Kishorendu Gupta, who reportedly operates Gupta Electrical Engineers in a Silchar suburb, and is the first plaintiff. Sources said IIPM is the second plaintiff.

THE SUPREME COURT STAYS IIPM CASE AGAINST THE CARAVAN IN SILCHAR | The Caravan - A Journal of Politics and Culture


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 16, 2013)

Tellme this is not true. Blocking websites!! Damn


----------



## duke123 (Feb 16, 2013)

here is Arindam Chaudhuri's response
TwitLonger &mdash; When you talk too much for Twitter

With respect to UGC links, I should say UGC and AICTE are organizations full of bribe-seeking corrupt officials where, even at the top, they have a track record of being caught red-handed and being jailed. The standard of education they have created in the nation is shameful, to say the least.

There are hundreds of Institutions in the country which have nothing to do with UGC; then why aren’t such individual notices issued by UGC against each one of those institutions, including the ISB?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2013)

^ had an open mind till I read the response. his response is stupid
he just admitted to getting trolled on the internet... prolly does not know how the interwebs works at all, so he is a self-proclaimed noob 
most of the blocked content is just a list of students protesting and filing court cases, all of it is available in google cache 
shame that these jokers managed to game the system


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 16, 2013)

A moment of silence.. for this utter stupidity by Courts and DOT.


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes the court which passed the orders is at fault too but can't the govt. challenge this court's verdict in supreme court? So in my view they both are at fault here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2013)

^^you don't seem to know how law works.when dispute is between 2 private/non-govt parties then if court gives order to govt in favour of one side then that order can only be challenged by the other party in the dispute & not govt.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2013)

that tweet is the dumbest tweet every, and have seen some dumb tweets
1. google is a search engine, not a host of defamatory content. it's stupid to fight against google for the content of the web pages.
2. he is talking about satire and defamation, when the blocked links mostly cover legal proceedings
3. this is the one I really don't understand. Allegations of bribery and corruption in the UGC and AICTE is fine, but it would make sense if his "university" was approved. if not, is he suggesting that the UGC and AICTE published public disclaimers because somebody bribed them to do so? Hilarious. 
4. he clubs google and freedom of speech together. Again, google is his biggest problem here, not the cases, not the protesting students, not the allegations, but a search engine is the target of his response.
5. lol, ctrl + v parts of the "response" everywhere. 

donno how this idiot managed to con so many people so far, guess a sucker is born every second  

in all yeah, utter stupidity by Courts


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @tkin,it's not the govt but the court which ordered the blocking.govt has to follow court order as per law.just goes on to show that how a combination of poorly made laws & expensive good lawyers can bend the system to favour the unjust.
> 
> P.S.btw i too have only heard negative things about IIPM from some of its former students.


Yes, but any cost the court should not be given the power to block media, the judges in India are a bunch of ignorant people who think they can do whatever they want, and some of them are not even well educated in internet laws, hence they pass these verdicts.



duke123 said:


> here is Arindam Chaudhuri's response
> TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
> 
> With respect to UGC links, I should say UGC and AICTE are organizations full of bribe-seeking corrupt officials where, even at the top, they have a track record of being caught red-handed and being jailed. The standard of education they have created in the nation is shameful, to say the least.
> ...


Well as I said, money talks, but just because UGC had not blocked every such school does not mean they should no block IIPM, you're logic is similar to setting Kasav free because there are other killers roaming free in the country.



Anorion said:


> that tweet is the dumbest tweet every, and have seen some dumb tweets
> 1. google is a search engine, not a host of defamatory content. it's stupid to fight against google for the content of the web pages.
> 2. he is talking about satire and defamation, when the blocked links mostly cover legal proceedings
> 3. this is the one I really don't understand. Allegations of bribery and corruption in the UGC and AICTE is fine, but it would make sense if his "university" was approved. if not, is he suggesting that the UGC and AICTE published public disclaimers because somebody bribed them to do so? Hilarious.
> ...


I want to see Arindam go head to head with google, they will probably bury IIPM under a 10 foot grave.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 16, 2013)

tkin said:


> I want to see Arindam go head to head with google, they will probably bury IIPM under a 10 foot grave.



I don't think he is so dumb to do that.


----------



## duke123 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hackers bring down IIPM website - The Times of India


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 17, 2013)

So this is called The Streisand Effect. Like Viswaroopam controversy.

Thanks duke, learned a new word today.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2013)

oh I hate it when journalists have to tred around because of journalistic integrity, they should be given absolute freedom to twist, manipulate and otherwise game their sources
this is in the interest of the public
maybe being neutral is a worse coloring than being strongly biased


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 19, 2013)

Watch: Aggressive Arindam Chaudhuri defends blocking of anti-IIPM URLs Face The Nation Videos-IBNLive

Seriously why do people like him...look at him in this show..he seems like an outright bully...which so called intellectual talks like this??God forbid he will sue me in gwalior court for this post too... 
Another accusation he made is that 30 people are employed by his competitors to post malicious complaints...now having tracked that Jam magazine article on her blog...i noticed iipm employing this very same method where 20 people or so suddenly registered to post crap about the writer of that article in JAM...ahh irony!


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 19, 2013)

lol. So if somebody is telling bad things about me, my enemy hired them to do so?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Watch: Aggressive Arindam Chaudhuri defends blocking of anti-IIPM URLs Face The Nation Videos-IBNLive
> 
> Seriously why do people like him...look at him in this show..he seems like an outright bully...which so called intellectual talks like this??God forbid he will sue me in gwalior court for this post too...
> Another accusation he made is that 30 people are employed by his competitors to post malicious complaints...now having tracked that Jam magazine article on her blog...i noticed iipm employing this very same method where 20 people or so suddenly registered to post crap about the writer of that article in JAM...ahh irony!


He doesn't hire people for that, its the annual project of IIPM students, more cr@p you post more marks you get


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 19, 2013)

I would like to hear for former/present IIPM students. A friend of mine studied in IIPM Chennai 4 years ago(he died recently  ), was rich guy. He used to go to college, bring his friends to his place, go out, go partying, have fun. I never seen him study anything still he got some good grade IIRC. I always used to go to that college because the chicks are too hot and it's better than any bar to pick up chicks easily. 

Only issue was, i am not into that IIPM BS, and don't want to pay huge sum for not so useful course.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 19, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Watch: Aggressive Arindam Chaudhuri defends blocking of anti-IIPM URLs Face The Nation Videos-IBNLive




My only reaction after watching that: meh!


----------



## raksrules (Feb 19, 2013)

Hope anonymous again hacks IIPM website and posts photos of the Ponytail Chaudhari with his face and body of a some male p0rn star.


----------



## ratul (Sep 28, 2014)

IIPM barred from offering MBA, BBA - The Times of India


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 28, 2014)

ratul said:


> IIPM barred from offering MBA, BBA - The Times of India


Damn, now what's gonna happen to the students who have already passed out?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 28, 2014)

IIPM is a fraud and many people already knew about it


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Govt orders blocking of IIPM-related URLs; [2014 Update] IIPM not entitled to give BBA, MBA degr*

this was bound to happen


----------

